# Horse meat



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Would you feed it to your animals?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I love them to much to feed. We have a horse meat farm in town and I purposely avoid driving past it as it makes me cry every time.


----------



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

I would feed it depending on a couple of things. I would want to know why the horse was put down, what they were given (medications, feed, etc), and a huge factor for me would be where the horse came from.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Like Amy I would need to know a LOT about the meat before feeding it!:wink:

As you know Em, Im a horse owner...I know all the meds that go into most of them just before they die.....and those will NOT be entering my pet carnivore's bodies if I can have anything to say about it!!


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't think I'd buy it, but if it was free or dirt cheap I'd probably take it. The lack of knowledge about the vaccinations/medications/antibiotics the horse got in its lifetime would bother me more than the fact that I was feeding horse tbh. If I knew the horse was raised specifically for meat, and that it wasn't injected with a butt load of things, and it was reasonably priced I'd have no problem buying it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

yes. i would. people in europe have no problem eating horse and they love their horses.

i love horses too....i rode.....for many years.

but to see a protein go to waste is wrong. put regs on it and feed animals and humans.

the same rules of grass fed, grass finished would have to apply...

the problem that i see is horses seem to be more fragile than cattle

but, there is and has been a herd of starving wild horses for years with no solution in sight...

and now there is legislation being talked about to put them down, cull the herd.

these horses have never had an antibiotic or hormone or vaccination. 

seems honourable to eat them.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

magicre said:


> yes. i would. people in europe have no problem eating horse and they love their horses.
> 
> i love horses too....i rode.....for many years.
> 
> ...


completely agree.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd def feed it to my pack... but I wanna try it first :redface:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> I'd def feed it to my pack... but I wanna try it first :redface:


:lol:

this!! I want to eat it too!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't seek it out. If someone already had some butchered and was going to toss it...or sell it for a reasonable amount I would take it. But I would also want to know all the details about the horse before it was butchered (just like anything). Horse meat is very nutritious, lean red meat. A lot like beef, bison, goat, lamb, llama, etc. 

We openly butcher for our own dogs as some of you know. We've done goats, sheep and llama before. A girl at my work said that there's so many free horses out there...why not butcher them for meat as it would be an awesome deal to feed our dogs. I just couldn't do it...I used to ride and I love horses...I just couldn't. For this reason, I'm not comfortable doing it myself, but if was packaged up like anything else...sure. 

I think most of the issue people have with feeding horse meat is that they're pets to people...not livestock. People are as close to their horses as they are to their dogs. I don't think many horse people are comfortable feeding their dogs horse meat for this reason. I still don't consider them livestock either. 

I also agree with Re...if they are just going to be culled it would be a damn shame to let all that meat go to waste.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Soooo glad I'm not the only one who wants to try it lol

I LOVE my horses, and as much as I love my dogs... my horses will always be first in my heart. I've had horses all my life.. BUT I still consider them livestock. I wouldn't want to KNOW the horse I was eating/feeding, but as long as it's just a slab of meat, I'm good.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I would if it was reasonably priced AND I knew the history of the animal (what medications were used, if it was vaccinated, etc.).



DaneMama said:


> I think most of the issue people have with feeding horse meat is that they're pets to people...not livestock. People are as close to their horses as they are to their dogs. I don't think many horse people are comfortable feeding their dogs horse meat for this reason. I still don't consider them livestock either.


Hmm, that makes sense. It's like me with rabbits. I consider horses to be livestock but not rabbits (probably because I have them living in the house as pets). I love both animals but would have no issues feeding horse. I couldn't kill or butcher one myself although that goes for every animal.

...I'd have to lie to my mom about the origin of the meat, though, ha.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I am glad to see that some of you feel the same way I do


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Nope, love horses too much-would almost be like eating a dog for me. The meat is on the menu in Europe and I can't do it there either. Just like I cannot knowingly eat cat or dog.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

DoglovingSenior said:


> Nope, love horses too much-would almost be like eating a dog for me. The meat is on the menu in Europe and I can't do it there either. Just like I cannot knowingly eat cat or dog.


That's me too, no excuses, just couldn't.
Hell, it took me about 8 years to start eating pork again after watching 'Babe'.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

No I could not do that.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I just couldn't, no matter what. Horses have been a part of my life as long as I can remember. I am a certified riding instructor, and horses are just such a passion of mine- even if it was prepackaged like other meat I mentaly couldn't do it.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Think about this: I worked for Sabena Airlines in the mid 80's ( at O'hare airport in Chicago). DAILY we would ship between 75 and 95 THOUSAND pounds of horse meat. Appx 30 thousand was boxed and another 50 thousand were quarters and halves. This went on for 5 days a week, apparently the slaughterhouses were closed on the weekends. So once a year Sabena had a big appreciation party for us,,and guess what .......they only served horse meat . I couldn't eat it,,,but i would feed it to my dogs !!!!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I love horses...they're DELICIOUS!

Okay, j/k. I've actually eaten horse meat, didn't care for it. I'm assuming this question is being raised due to the recent news that Congress has lifted a five-year-old ban on funding horse meat inspections, which could allow slaughterhouses to resume the processing of horses for meat.

Horse slaughterhouses may return to U.S. - BlogPost - The Washington Post

If horse is reintroduced into the U.S. food chain and it's good quality, nutritious meat that can be had a decent prices, yes, I'll feed it to my dogs.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I was actually pretty shocked when I read that horse slaughtering for human consumption was now legal in the US (not sure why I was so shocked). It bothered me at first, but honestly, I feel the same way about a horse as I do a cow. I love cows, and chickens (I don't eat them). I love horses, and I will never eat them. That being said, when it comes to my dogs, I will feed them any appropriate *clean* meats. I wouldn't go to the grocery store looking to buy it (unless it was under $1/lb which I doubt) but if it was given to me for free and good quality, yes I would feed it.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Being that I was involved (and still own a horse, he's just been on a lease for 2yrs.) with horses for 15+ years, it would be hard for me. Not just because I look at them as pets, not livestock, but also because I watched what is fed and pumped into them on a daily basis.. not sure I want my dogs eating that.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Missy Mae said:


> I would feed it depending on a couple of things. I would want to know why the horse was put down, what they were given (medications, feed, etc), and a huge factor for me would be where the horse came from.





twotonelover said:


> I don't think I'd buy it, but if it was free or dirt cheap I'd probably take it. The lack of knowledge about the vaccinations/medications/antibiotics the horse got in its lifetime would bother me more than the fact that I was feeding horse tbh. If I knew the horse was raised specifically for meat, and that it wasn't injected with a butt load of things, and it was reasonably priced I'd have no problem buying it.





magicre said:


> yes. i would. people in europe have no problem eating horse and they love their horses.
> 
> i love horses too....i rode.....for many years.
> 
> ...





DaneMama said:


> I wouldn't seek it out. If someone already had some butchered and was going to toss it...or sell it for a reasonable amount I would take it. But I would also want to know all the details about the horse before it was butchered (just like anything). Horse meat is very nutritious, lean red meat. A lot like beef, bison, goat, lamb, llama, etc.
> 
> We openly butcher for our own dogs as some of you know. We've done goats, sheep and llama before. A girl at my work said that there's so many free horses out there...why not butcher them for meat as it would be an awesome deal to feed our dogs. I just couldn't do it...I used to ride and I love horses...I just couldn't. For this reason, I'm not comfortable doing it myself, but if was packaged up like anything else...sure.
> 
> ...





catahoulamom said:


> I was actually pretty shocked when I read that horse slaughtering for human consumption was now legal in the US (not sure why I was so shocked). It bothered me at first, but honestly, I feel the same way about a horse as I do a cow. I love cows, and chickens (I don't eat them). I love horses, and I will never eat them. That being said, when it comes to my dogs, I will feed them any appropriate *clean* meats. I wouldn't go to the grocery store looking to buy it (unless it was under $1/lb which I doubt) but if it was given to me for free and good quality, yes I would feed it.



Agree with all of this ^^

I am a horse owner (well not as of 6 months ago but in the future I will get another), I ride, train, admire, adore, and have a strong passion for horses. I love them like I love my dogs, I would never send one to slaughter, yet I can look past the romantic ideals of horses and view them as what they are, livestock. Until the big business AQHA breeders, the TB racing industry and the many BYB that produce all these unwanted horses, stop producing thousands of horses just to get a few champions, we will always NEED horse slaughter. Horse slaughter was legal just 5 years ago, this is really nothing new to the US. It is a necessary evil because we have such an over flow of horses. 

The only thing that is different about this, is that now horses destined to be slaughtered, don't have to ride packed like sardines in a double decker trailer for a long trip to Mexico or Canada. 

I would buy horse meat if it's under 1$ a lb or if I am given it for free and know the meat is clean. When it is all said and done, it is good meat that need not be wasted.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kady05 said:


> Being that I was involved (and still own a horse, he's just been on a lease for 2yrs.) with horses for 15+ years, it would be hard for me. Not just because I look at them as pets, not livestock, but also because I watched what is fed and pumped into them on a daily basis.. not sure I want my dogs eating that.


kady, there are herds of wild horses whose hides have never been touched by a needle or an antibiotic or a hormone. it is these i speak of.

there is legislation to cull the herds....because they are starving, because we greedily want to sell them to europe and mexico, because because for whatever reason.

all i know is these horses are starving. they don't need to be penned. they need to be slaughtered humanely and turned into food.

death, to me, is not always the enemy. i'd rather eat a noble horse than watch him starve.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

magicre said:


> kady, there are herds of wild horses whose hides have never been touched by a needle or an antibiotic or a hormone. it is these i speak of.
> 
> there is legislation to cull the herds....because they are starving, because we greedily want to sell them to europe and mexico, because because for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm not saying I'm against horse slaughter. I'm for it, as long as it's done humanely (which unfortunately, many times it's not). 

Still though, not sure I could feed it, purely based on "Wow that could be Clyde.."


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kady05 said:


> Oh I'm not saying I'm against horse slaughter. I'm for it, as long as it's done humanely (which unfortunately, many times it's not).
> 
> Still though, not sure I could feed it, purely based on "Wow that could be Clyde.."


years ago, i would never have approved the eating of horse. but i've seen some of those herds running wild and free. if they weren't starving, i'd be voting to make them a national monument, a wonder of the world, they are so majestic.

now? i guess i've become more practical and the thought of a starving horse is worse than one who is eaten by my dog or me.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

They are not the only ones that are starving! Since they have shut down the slaughterhouses here in the U.S there are many horses that are starving in our own back yards! Because they shut down and because of the economy people aren't feeding their horses.....Craigslist was overrun with free horse ads for a long time and the humane society was taking in horses they were ill equipped to deal with...So, instead of these older horses going to slaughter and being put out of their misery, they continued to suffer more from starvation.

I'm a horse lover, have done horses three quarters of my life, but there is a need for slaughter houses and hopefully they will mange and regulate it properly and we will get some horse meat in the process.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

Obama has just legalized horse slaughter for human consumption again in the US

http://technorati.com/lifestyle/article/obama-legalizes-horse-slaughter-for-human/


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

kady05 said:


> Oh I'm not saying I'm against horse slaughter. I'm for it, as long as it's done humanely (which unfortunately, many times it's not).
> 
> Still though, not sure I could feed it, purely based on "Wow that could be Clyde.."


Cute horse  Since we are sharing horse pictures I'm going to include my 2 just so no one thinks I'm a heartless killer.


















I loved my horses but I can still feed horse meat and think subjectively about horse slaughter. If I were to get a piece of meat from a horse, I wouldn't look at it and say "Oh that could be Ali or River..." I would say "Hey an animal that had to die, is now going to feed my dogs. They will not die in vain, or needlessly. They will die to support an animal. Its the circle of life"


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

AND since we are sharing.....

The Beauty(now re-homed, Mystic










And The(EVER SO HANDSOME) Beast(My long term lease that I "share" with "Huginn", Cocoa, or Mo as I call him











(And I have MANY other horses, including the other 16 on property with Mo, that I love...and wouldnt think of them as who I was feeding....)


----------



## YodelMa (Dec 4, 2011)

No, I'd absolutely boycott horsemeat: Horses are usually slaughtered inhumanely, using equipment designed for cattle. Given the huge fight/flight response of horses vs cattle, this doesn't work, so horses die terrified and frantic. Even if you can overlook THAT, the stress hormones released as they die can't be healthy for your dog.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> They are not the only ones that are starving! Since they have shut down the slaughterhouses here in the U.S there are many horses that are starving in our own back yards! Because they shut down and because of the economy people aren't feeding their horses.....Craigslist was overrun with free horse ads for a long time and the humane society was taking in horses they were ill equipped to deal with...So, instead of these older horses going to slaughter and being put out of their misery, they continued to suffer more from starvation.
> 
> I'm a horse lover, have done horses three quarters of my life, but there is a need for slaughter houses and hopefully they will mange and regulate it properly and we will get some horse meat in the process.


I agree 100%. In the past 4 months the hospital i work at has been invovled in 5 cruelty cases against horses. Most of these people had multiple horse. They were just left to starve to death. We often see horses dumped on others people's property or in abandoned lots.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i see nothing wrong with humans or other animals eating horse meat personally i also see no problem in other countries people eating dogs or cats. ANYTHING can be a pet lots of people eat rabbit meat lots fo people own pet rabbits ive talked to 4Hers who raised calves as pets loving them,training them,buying them cute halters and treats. i owned 2 pets ducks they lived inside our house i would pick them up and give them kisses i would walk them on dog leashes as a kid, i loved them they were my pets.

i watched an episode of the tv show Taboo about other cultures and the things htey eat like dogs,snake hearts,cockaroaches ect and how they mentioned americans only real protien sorces are beef,poultry,pork and fish when theres sooo many differant kinds like insects,rabbit,rodents,ect maybe just maybe if we started eating more varied protien sorces we would be healthier becuase there would be less farming of animals so more organic/naturlly raised animals. and also maybe less incedences of cruel animal farming (animals kept in confined spaces,living on concrete ect)
i mean if people can eat things like lobsters and shrimp whats so bad about eating somthing like spiders or grass hoppers?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> i see nothing wrong with humans or other animals eating horse meat personally i also see no problem in other countries people eating dogs or cats. ANYTHING can be a pet lots of people eat rabbit meat lots fo people own pet rabbits ive talked to 4Hers who raised calves as pets loving them,training them,buying them cute halters and treats. i owned 2 pets ducks they lived inside our house i would pick them up and give them kisses i would walk them on dog leashes as a kid, i loved them they were my pets.
> 
> i watched an episode of the tv show Taboo about other cultures and the things htey eat like dogs,snake hearts,cockaroaches ect and how they mentioned americans only real protien sorces are beef,poultry,pork and fish when theres sooo many differant kinds like insects,rabbit,rodents,ect maybe just maybe if we started eating more varied protien sorces we would be healthier becuase there would be less farming of animals so more organic/naturlly raised animals. and also maybe less incedences of cruel animal farming (animals kept in confined spaces,living on concrete ect)
> i mean if people can eat things like lobsters and shrimp whats so bad about eating somthing like spiders or grass hoppers?


Personally, I would try anything twice. I really don't see why "different" foods are viewed so negatively in the US. It is a tradition for my family to have fresh dungeness crab every thanksgiving, most of my friends think thats weird. I heard that crickets are really good, almost like almonds 

ETA - I wouldn't eat Dog or cat. I couldn't stomach that . I would try horse though.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My only issue with other countries eating dog and cat is the illegal trade of it. People are stealing other's pets for the illegal dog meat trade...just horrific. 

Soi Dog Foundation - Help End The Dog Meat Trade!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

xchairity_casex;141622
i mean if people can eat things like lobsters and shrimp whats so bad about eating somthing like spiders or grass hoppers?[/QUOTE said:


> Lobsters, shrimp, spiders, and grass hoppers don't love me back. Horses, cats, dogs etc do. It is just NOT a part of my culture. I was not raised on a farm so do not view horses as livestock, they were the glorious animals that I learned to ride, fed ,cuddled and mucked out stalls for.-cows, pigs etc I did not come into contact with except in the grocery store or on a fieldtrip; yep not the other aforementioned animals. This is just me we all do what we want or feel we must do. No condemnation here, just my feelings.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> Lobsters, shrimp, spiders, and grass hoppers don't love me back. Horses, cats, dogs etc do. It is just NOT a part of my culture. I was not raised on a farm so do not view horses as livestock, they were the glorious animals that I learned to ride, fed ,cuddled and mucked out stalls for.-cows, pigs etc I did not come into contact with except in the grocery store or on a fieldtrip; yep not the other aforementioned animals. This is just me we all do what we want or feel we must do. No condemnation here, just my feelings.


I completely respect and understand you feelings.

I just want to clarify that you don't have to be raised on a farm to view horses as livestock. I grew up in a tightly packed neighborhood of Sonoma, I didn't start riding until I was 12. I had every pet under the sun (dogs, cats, parrots, rats, mice, hamsters, fish, iguanas, racing pigeons,turtles, turkeys, rabbits, ducks, chickens...even hermit crabs and an ant farm haha!).

I have owned 2 horses in my lifetime (one broken his femur and one I sold). I will have more horses in the future, but I still view the equine group as livestock.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

YodelMa said:


> No, I'd absolutely boycott horsemeat: Horses are usually slaughtered inhumanely, using equipment designed for cattle. Given the huge fight/flight response of horses vs cattle, this doesn't work, so horses die terrified and frantic. Even if you can overlook THAT, the stress hormones released as they die can't be healthy for your dog.


We actually have never been able to legally buy horse meat here in the U.S for human consumption so hopefully the way they kill the horse will change because of this. It has been offered in other countries for years and years and they treat them with more dignity in Europe when putting them down for slaughter.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I'm with Natalie and Abi on this one. I have heard so many things, especially about horses that have been given bute, that I would have to know way more about the horse meat than other meats they get and I could only feed it if it was packaged up like any other meat. I could never butcher one and I could never seek it out. I have owned horses and would own one right now if I was could afford to and I don't just see them as livestock either. If I was given safe horse meat for really cheap or free I would totally feed it but you will never catch ME eating it. I couldn't eat a horse any more than I could eat a dog.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

I still have my Breyer (sp?) horse collection and grew up riding and loving them - I'm too old now to change my stance on not wanting to personally eat horse meat or even knowingly feeding it to my dog.... But I do understand overpopulation issues and lack of proper channels for management .... Still, I'm not sure what I think of this yet:

Obama Lifts Ban On Horse Slaughter Slaughterhouses For Meat | Global Animal

Obama Lifts Ban On Horse Slaughter
December 1, 2011
(HORSE SLAUGHTER) An ethical conundrum: Despite the fact that 70 percent of Americans oppose horse slaughter, a five-year ban on U.S. slaughterhouses has been lifted. As the country’s number of neglected and abandoned horses continues to rise, there is a disturbing prevalence of U.S. horses being sold to border countries and processed for meat. Read on to learn more about this unsettling reinstatement. — Global Animal

HorseFlickrSqueezyboy 580x464 Obama Lifts Ban On Horse Slaughter

Meat processors are now considering opening facilities in at least a half-dozen states.
Photo Credit: Ecorazzi; Christian Science Monitor, Patrik Johnsson

What to do about growing numbers of neglected and abandoned horses in the US is an ethical conundrum that Congress and President Obama quietly addressed this month via a spending bill: bring back the slaughterhouses.

A Department of Agriculture bill, signed into law Nov. 18, reinstates federal funding for USDA inspection of horse meat intended for human consumption, which Congress had withheld since 2006. That de facto ban on horse slaughter has now come to an end, to the outrage of the animal rights community, amid reports that US horse owners were simply shipping their animals to Mexico and Canada for slaughter and processing.

According to a pro-slaughter group called United Horsemen, meat processors are now considering opening facilities in at least a half-dozen states, including Georgia, North Dakota, Nebraska, Oregon, Wyoming, Montana, and possibly Idaho.

The issue has galvanized the animal rights community, which contends that horses are too intelligent to be food animals, and that legal processing of horse meat will endanger wild horse populations and motivate Americans to raise horses specifically for human consumption.The other view, accepted by Congress after a study by the Government Accountability Office (GAO), is that more abandoned and neglected horses in the US – which has 9 million equines – are being sold and processed for meat anyway in countries that may not have the same standard of humane euthanasia that US law requires.

Government statistics show that 138,000 American horses were sold and processed for meat in other countries in 2010 – a 660 percent increase from 2007, according to the GAO report.”We can’t monitor horse slaughter in a plant in Mexico or Canada … [a]nd so we don’t know if it’s being done humanely or not because the USDA obviously doesn’t have any jurisdiction there,” Rep. Jack Kingston (R) of Georgia, who was instrumental in the reinstatement, told the Oklahoman newspaper’s Sonya Colberg and Chris Casteel.

“Along the way, these horses are having a rough transit. USDA does not have the jurisdiction over how the animals are treated along the way.”

The poor economy has been tough on horse owners and the animals themselves, leading to what Representative Kingston calls an “unanticipated problem with horse neglect and abandonment.” In Colorado alone, horse abandonment ”increased 60 percent from 975 in 2005 to 1,588 in 2009,” the GAO report stated.

What’s more, The New York Times reports that the law forced many breeders and owners to go out of business because their inability to sell horses for meat “removed the floor” for prices while forcing owners to shoulder costs for euthanizing and disposing of unwanted horses. Before the ban, the horse slaughter business generated some $65 million in revenues a year.“When they closed the plants, that put more of a hardship on our horses than the people who wanted to stop the slaughter can imagine,” said John Schoneberg, a Nebraska horse breeder, according to the Times report.

Nevertheless, animal rights activists are furious over the decision to bring back horse processing plants in the US. They say that ending the de facto ban will challenge the ethics of horse ownership and undermine the sanctity of the unique bond between humans and horses.

“They’re signing the death sentence for thousands of our American horses. The wild mustangs in Oklahoma and every horse in Oklahoma is at risk,” Oklahoma City horse advocate Stephanie Graham told the Oklahoman.

“Horses are going to die and it’s going to be brutal.”

- - - RELATED ARTICLE:
U.S. Horse Slaughterhouse Ban Causes Deaths For Food; Meat | Global Animal


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I still have my Breyers too!!! They make some amazing ones now.


----------



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

Most Americans would not eat horse meat, but slaughter is definitely necessary here in America. Right now horses are starving in people's backyards because they cannot afford to feed them and cannot even give them away. Others are sold to kill buyers at auctions and inhumanely transported to Mexico where horse slaughter is much much worse. Once the slaughterhouses open back up in America it will offer a humane way to dispose of the unwanted horses. I know it sounds harsh, especially if you're a horse lover like myself, but after seeing what has happened since the closing of the slaughterhouses I can understand how important they are. Even PETA is on board with it, crazy as that is.

I probably would not go out of my way to feed horse meat, but if given to me for free or at a cheap price, I would definitely feed it to my dogs. Also, it's been determined, by equine Vets, scientists and University professors that in order for a human to get a "dose" of Bute from eating horse meat, they would have to butcher the horse within an hour of administering 2 grams of Bute and then they would have to eat 100 lbs of that meat in order to *maybe* get a full, human sized dose of Bute. :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'll go out on a limb here and say i would eat horse meat. i probably did when i was in europe......

how would you feel if you ate cat or dog and didn't know it if you're adventurous and have eaten in chinese or other oriental restaurants if you've travelled to europe...maybe even here.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i would eat horse meat and yes i would even eat cat and dog meat does that mean i see these animals as less then pets? not at all i love animals so much i even tried to become a vegan once but it was very very difficult and did other things to help stop animal cruelty like research the companies i buy products from,buying local raised organic meats ect.

obviously i hate the idea of any animal living a cruel horrable life thats the most sickening part to me i think if a cat or dog was raised in a clean,natural enviorment and it was contented and was killed quickly and obviously wasnt someones beloved pet then i would eat it knowingly without feeling sickend.

of coarse i do understand where so many of you are coming from just imagining that its YOUR pet sitting on that plate.


----------

